# blueJ: Objekt wird nicht in Objektleiste angezeigt



## chrysi (25. Aug 2011)

Hi!

Wenn ich in blueJ rechts auf eine Klasse klicke und dann auf new Object, dann wird unten in der Objektleiste ein rotes Objekt angezeigt.

Wenn ich aber im Code die Zeilen
*Object objekt1 = new Object();*
verwende, dann wird zwar ein Objekt erzeugt, aber ich finde es nicht in der Objektleiste.

Wisst ihr, wie man ein Objekt mithilfe dieser Anweisung in der Objektleiste anzeigen kann?

Danke, mfG,

chrysi.


----------



## BlackViruZ (25. Aug 2011)

vllt sollte das lieber zu den basics..


----------



## javaDev2011 (25. Aug 2011)

Hi,

das ist auch ganz normal so, wenn dann würde man es wahrscheinlich irgendwo im Menu einstellen können, nicht per Befehl ändern. 
Wenn das Objekt global ist kannst du einfach auf ein son Rotes Rechteck doppelklicken, dann siehtst du alle Variablen, wenns wiederum selber Objekte, gehts nochmal so weiter.

Gruß


----------



## chrysi (25. Aug 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.



javaDev2011 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist auch ganz normal so, wenn dann würde man es wahrscheinlich irgendwo im Menu einstellen können, nicht per Befehl ändern.



Man kann es im Menü einstellen. Aber ich möchte es doch mit dem Code hinkriegen.



javaDev2011 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das Objekt global ist kannst du einfach auf ein son Rotes Rechteck doppelklicken, dann siehtst du alle Variablen, wenns wiederum selber Objekte, gehts nochmal so weiter.


Genau das habe ich im 1. Post geschrieben.


----------



## javaDev2011 (25. Aug 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

also irgend ein Objekt wirst du doch wohl per new mit Rechtsklick erzeugen, oder?

Dann klickst du auf dir rote Box von dem und siehst das andere Objekt, sofern es eine Memberbariable ist.

javaDev2011


----------



## ARog (29. Apr 2021)

Hallo, ich weiss, dass dieser Thread von 2011 ist, aber ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich versuche das Ganze mal mehr zu erklären.
Ich befinde mich am anfang des Buches "Java lernen mit BlueJ".
In Übung 1.9 soll man ein neues Objekt mit Hilfe der Direkteingabe erstellen (also explizit nicht mit Rechtsklick).

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, erstellt mir BlueJ kein Symbol in der *Objektleiste* von dem neuen Kreis, wenn ich die *Konsole* benutze und den Befehl eingebe. Ebenso wird kein Methodenaufruf protokolliert. Der Kreis wird aber erzeugt, denn ich kann ihn mit Konsolenbefehlen sichtbar, bewegen,usw.



Anders ist es wie unten zu sehen, wenn ich ein neues Objekt mit Rechtsklick erstelle.




Meine Frage wäre jetzt also: wie kann ich im ersten Fall erkennen, dass wirklich ein Objekt erzeugt wurde? Bzw. wieso erzeugt Fall1 nicht das rote Symbol?


----------

